# How to upload videos .



## wjkrypton (2 mo ago)

Hi 

Was just wondering how to upload videos from my gallery. When I tried it said the video didn't have an allowed extension.

Was just wondering what to do. 👍 

Cheers. 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Easiest way is to create on YouTube & post the link.
Hoggy.


----------



## wjkrypton (2 mo ago)

Ah right mate, no worries. 🙂 👍 

I'm awful at that sort of thing lol. Will have a go at it over the weekend. 👍 

Cheers. 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

wjkrypton said:


> Ah right mate, no worries. 🙂 👍
> 
> I'm awful at that sort of thing lol. Will have a go at it over the weekend. 👍
> 
> Cheers. 👍



Hi, Give it a go, YouTube make it very easy & even supplies the link once uploaded.
Hoggy.


----------



## wjkrypton (2 mo ago)

No worries buddy. It's a video of my TT running making a strange sound on its cold start. So strange as it only does it for a brief moment, maybe under 20 seconds.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is it like this one?








2015 MKII Tractor Engine


Does anyone have an MKII that sounds like this? 2015 Audi TT S Line Quattro 50k miles well kept. Video or




www.ttforum.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------

